# Are BC Racing BR Coilovers ZB-02 any good?



## blueonblue_goat (Jul 6, 2014)

I am looking to upgrade my suspension to make it more aggressive on the street. The first thing I am looking to upgrade is the coilovers. I know pedders is great but I heard they aren't around anymore, and I can't find one either. I have been looking for an alternative and ran across BC Racing BR Coilovers - ZB-02 and LOVELLS ELIMINATOR KIT. I was wondering if anyone has done the upgrade and what the best choice is.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

1000$ for a set of coilovers sounds too cheap. The KWs are 2300. I paid 1000 for a set of King springs and Koni adjustable shocks. And why do you want coilovers for the street anyways. 
And if you want to lower your car read this first .The Ultimate Handling Guide Part V: The One Unforgivable Sin, Overlowering Your Car
If you don't get it read the previous articles. I am sure you will leave it stock height.


----------



## blueonblue_goat (Jul 6, 2014)

I would really like to keep it stock height but 3/4 in would be doable. I'm looking to get into some rally stuff and i am getting some uneven tire wear too, and i looked up reasons for it and I found the bad suspension that comes stock is what is causing it. so I am wanting to find the right suspension kit for it.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

For the uneven tire wear get radius rod bushings, strut mounts and bearings. If you want to lower it for performance and not just looks it will be expensive. You will need a good set of coilovers, camber plates all poly bushings, then you are probably going to get bumpsteer from the tierods travelling into a different arc then the control arm. McPherson strut cars usually have a small window of where they can be lowered without messing things up. It is really typically best to run these cars at close to the stock ride height unless you significantly modify many other components.
If you just get lowering springs your car will only look better.


----------



## Diode Dynamics (Apr 9, 2014)

I've heard good things about BC coilovers, but don't expect their entry level models to perform as well as a set of KW's or something similarly priced.

Nick C.


----------



## codidious (Jun 6, 2010)

It is my understanding that BC racing is the manufacturer of pedders coilovers. Some are painted black and sold as BC racing, some are painted red and sold as Pedders for a lot more.


----------

